# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  دخول المسيح الدجال جميع البلاد إلا مكة والمدينة

## حكاية روووح

هل سيطوف المسيح الدجال في كل أرجاء الكرة الأرضية أم أن الناس سيأتون إليه . وهل سيلاقيه كل البشر الأحياء عندما يخرج , وهل بإمكان البعض الفرار منه وعدم رؤيته , فأنا قرأت في بعض أحاديث النبي صلى لله عليه وسلم أن الناس سيفرون منه في الجبال .
نص الجواب

الحمد لله

يخرج المسيح الدجال من جهة المشرق ، ثم يسير في الأرض فلا يدع بلدا إلا دخله ، غير مكة والمدينة والمسجد الأقصى ومسجد الطور . وبذلك صحت الأحاديث .

روى الترمذي (2237) عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال حدثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " الدجال يخرج من أرض بالمشرق يقال لها خراسان " . والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي .

وروى البخاري (1881) ومسلم (2943)عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "ليس من بلد إلا سيطؤه الدجال إلا مكة والمدينة ليس له من نقابها نقب إلا عليه الملائكة صافين يحرسونها ثم ترجف المدينة بأهلها ثلاث رجفات فيخرج الله كل كافر ومنافق ".

وروى مسلم (2942) من حديث فاطمة بنت قيس ، في قصة تميم الداري والجساسة ، أن الدجال قال لهم : ( وإني أوشك أن يؤذن لي في الخروج فأخرج فأسير في الأرض فلا أدع قرية إلا هبطتها في أربعين ليلة غير مكة وطيبة فهما محرمتان علي كلتاهما كلما أردت أن أدخل واحدة أو واحدا منهما استقبلني ملك بيده السيف صلتا يصدني عنها وإن على كل نقب منها ملائكة يحرسونها قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وطعن بمخصرته في المنبر هذه طيبة هذه طيبة هذه طيبة يعني المدينة ألا هل كنت حدثتكم ذلك فقال الناس نعم فإنه أعجبني حديث تميم أنه وافق الذي كنت أحدثكم عنه وعن المدينة ومكة ".

وروى أحمد (23139) أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أنذرتكم المسيح وهو ممسوح العين قال أحسبه قال اليسرى يسير معه جبال الخبز وأنهار الماء علامته يمكث في الأرض أربعين صباحا يبلغ سلطانه كل منهل لا يأتي أربعة مساجد الكعبة ومسجد الرسول والمسجد الأقصى والطور " والحديث صححه شعيب الأرناؤوط في تحقيق المسند .

وقد جاء الأمر بالنأي عن الدجال عند خروجه خشية الافتتان بما معه من الشبهات والخوارق ، فإن الرجل يأتيه وهو يظن في نفسه الإيمان والثبات فيتبعه .

روى أبو داود (4319) وأحمد (19888) عن عمران بن حصين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : "من سمع بالدجال فلينأ عنه فو الله إن الرجل ليأتيه وهو يحسب أنه مؤمن فيتبعه مما يبعث به من الشبهات أو لما يبعث به من الشبهات " والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود.

وهذا الحديث دليل على أنه يمكن الفرار منه ، وقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أدركه أن يقرأ عليه فواتح سورة الكهف . رواه مسلم ( 2937 ) .

قال الطيب : معناه أن قراءته أمان له من فتنته .

زاد أبو داود ( 4331 ) : ( فإنها جِوارُكم من فتنته ) صحيح أبي داود ( 3631 )

نسأل الله أن يقينا شره ، وأن يعيذنا من فتنته .

والله أعلم .



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------

